# Javascript session ID



## codix-flo (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ich hätte ne Frage habe jetzt schon fast den ganzen Tag gegooglt und ich weiß immer noch nicht wie ich in java direkt ne session id ausgeben kann in PHP einfach session_id() und gut aber in javascript?

danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Oktober 2006)

Javascript kennt keine Sessions...bietet somit auch keine Methode, die SID als solche auszulesen.

Du kannst per JS entweder vorhandene Cookies nach einer SID durchsuchen, oder die aktuell gegebene Location(Adresszeile) danach durchsuchen...dazu müsstest du allerdings wissen, wie die Session heisst.


----------

